# Need Help



## Willow2018 (Jun 16, 2018)

There is one training issue I'm trying to tackle and need some advice on if anyone can help. 

Willow is 19 weeks today and has discovered in the last 2 weeks how to jump onto the sofa. She sometimes has the zoomies on it, but more often than not she just lays there and falls asleep. 

While we are not saying no forever, we are aiming that once she is fully trained in obedience she will come onto the sofa only when invited so for now and not to confuse her, we are trying to train her not to be on it at all. 

So this is what we are doing when she jumps on...
We are offering a treat at the other end of the room and say "off" once and if she doesn't move we just sit there with the treat in our hand until she figures it out, then lots of praise when she does, but the only problem is she now thinks it is a game and keeps going back on as soon as the treat is finished.

Any pointers as to what we could be doing differently are appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I think that instead of rewarding her for getting off the Sofa you should reward her for not getting on at all. You can set up an active training session by for example putting her toy on the Sofa having her sit in front of it when it seems like she wants to jump on us the leave it command (you'll have to teach her that if she doesn't already know it) and when we refocuses on you instead of the couch or toy reward heavily with ultra high level rewards and ultimately it's just about being consistent with what you expect of her by simply calling her off the couch every time she gets on.


----------

